# dalea cochete,cu mot



## Bântuit

Bună,
"Dalea cochete,cu mot"
Ce înseamnă acesta?


----------



## farscape

Corect este: D-alea cochete, cu moţ. *D-alea* vine din *dintr-acelea*,  şi este o formă pe care nu o recomand.

cochete, fem. pl. de la cochet, mai des întâlnit în forma feminină,  identic cu coquette in engleză sau franceză

Din moment ce obiectele (sau animalele) nu pot să fie cochete şi nici să  aibă moţ (şuviţă/smoc de păr), bănuiesc că se referă la nişte fete.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult!


----------



## alinapopi

Bună,

Ca o completare la explicaţia dată de Farscape, aş spune că _cu moţ_ înseamnă, în limbaj colocvial, chiar asta: cochet(ă), fudul(ă), şi se foloseşte oarecum pe un ton ironic, atunci când se vorbeşte de cineva care pare că vrea să iasă in evidenţă.

Illa liqaa ,
Alina


----------



## Bântuit

alinapopi said:


> Bună,
> 
> Ca o completare la explicaţia dată de Farscape, aş spune că _cu moţ_ înseamnă, în limbaj colocvial, chiar asta: cochet(ă), fudul(ă), şi se foloseşte oarecum pe un ton ironic, atunci când se vorbeşte de cineva care pare că vrea să iasă in evidenţă.
> 
> Illa liqaa ,
> Alina



هاي

Mulţumesc!


----------

